# [solved]Umlaute und Sondertasten(zb Pipe) -> update xorg 7.3

## November Rain

Hi,

ich hab gestern im Zuge des Upgrades auf Xorg 1.4 auch xorg-x11 auf 7.3 aktuallisiert. In dem Zuge mussten n Haufen Keymap files aktuallisiert werden. Dabei dachte ich mir nichts weiteres und hab die jeweils neueren genommen. Nun hab ich aber ein deutsches Layout aber kann keine Umlaute oder Sonderzeichen ala Pipe oder eckige Klammern tippen. Hab hierzu im Forum leider nichts gefunden. Komischerweise funktioert im Terminal auch die "Back" Taste nicht mehr. Wie kann ich das Problem am Besten beheben?

----------

## schachti

Selbes Problem seit gestern, ich habe da x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.1 in Verdacht...

----------

## November Rain

Bin auch nochmal alle Punkte des HowTos im Gentoo Wiki fuer die Lokalisierung durchgegangen und zudem noch das Umstellungsfaq fuer UTF8. Muesste alles passen.

----------

## schachti

Ich habe gerade diesen Thread im englischsprachigen Forum gefunden, vielleicht hilft es.

----------

## November Rain

Ich rekompiliere mal die angegebenen Pakete. Vielleicht hilfts ja. Die Maus wollte anfangs auch nicht bis ich sie neu kompiliert hab. Haette xorg 1.4 wohl lieber nicht emerge sollen.

----------

## schachti

Bei mir hat ein

```

emerge xkbcomp xorg-server

```

geholfen...

----------

## November Rain

öäü|| [[]] 

läuft wieder alles, rekompilieren hat geholfen. woran liegt sowas? Falsche Reihenfolge im Ebuild?

----------

## pot

Guten Abend

Hab das selbe Problem. Zudem funktionieren bei mir die F-Tasten auch nicht mehr.

Ein simples rekompilieren von xorg-server und den anderen Paketen, die hier und im

englischen Forum gepostet wurden, h at nicht geholfen  :Sad: 

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Gruesse

Pot

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *pot wrote:*   

> Guten Abend
> 
> Hab das selbe Problem. Zudem funktionieren bei mir die F-Tasten auch nicht mehr.
> 
> Ein simples rekompilieren von xorg-server und den anderen Paketen, die hier und im
> ...

 

hier exakt das selbe problem, hab schon jede menge downgrades gemacht und recompiliert, aber ich bekomm es nicht mehr hin wie es war. ich vermute das irgend eine conf in den xkb einstellunge zerballert ist!

in dem englischen forum wurde im uebrigen differenziert zwischen root und user, bei mir tritt dieses problem auch beim root log in auf! hat noch einer eine idee?

mfg

----------

## nikaya

Ich konnte nicht aus X mit Strg-Alt-F1 bis F6 auf tty wechseln.Ein Downgrade auf x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-0.9 löste das Problem wieder.

Besser ist aber der Vorschlag von schachti:

```
emerge -1av xkbcomp xorg-server
```

dann geht es auch mit x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.1

----------

## pot

 *nikaya wrote:*   

> Ich konnte nicht aus X mit Strg-Alt-F1 bis F6 auf tty wechseln.Ein Downgrade auf x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-0.9 löste das Problem wieder.
> 
> Besser ist aber der Vorschlag von schachti:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das Downgrade auf xkeyboard-config-0.9 funktionierte gestern bei mir auch nicht. Auch der Befehl hab

ich gestern getestet, jedoch ohne Erfolg.

Gruesse

Pot

----------

## nikaya

 *pot wrote:*   

> Das Downgrade auf xkeyboard-config-0.9 funktionierte gestern bei mir auch nicht. Auch der Befehl hab ich gestern getestet, jedoch ohne Erfolg.

 

Auch nicht nach einem Neustart des X-Servers?

----------

## pot

 *nikaya wrote:*   

>  *pot wrote:*   Das Downgrade auf xkeyboard-config-0.9 funktionierte gestern bei mir auch nicht. Auch der Befehl hab ich gestern getestet, jedoch ohne Erfolg. 
> 
> Auch nicht nach einem Neustart des X-Servers?

 

Ja, auch dann nicht. Ich versuchs jetzt aber nochmals.

edit:

Ne, bringt wirklich nix..

Gruesse

Pot

----------

## astaecker

Der Fehler kommt wohl daher, dass ein Symlink fehlt. Siehe Bug 194026.

Ein Workaround ist, diesen Link wieder herzustellen:

```

cd /usr/share/X11/xkb

ln -s /var/lib/xkb compiled

```

----------

## pot

 *arlsair wrote:*   

> Der Fehler kommt wohl daher, dass ein Symlink fehlt. Siehe Bug 194026.
> 
> Ein Workaround ist, diesen Link wieder herzustellen:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Dieses Workaround fand ich auch im englischsprachigen Forum. /usr/share/X11/xkb/compiled (Ordner)

existiert bei mir schon. Hab ihn mal nach .../compiled- verschoben und den Link erstellt. Nuetzt immer

noch nichts  :Sad: 

edit:

Bei Bugzilla steht ja, dass das "Downgraden" von xkeyboard-config auf 0.9 geholfen hat,

war aber bei meinem Fall nicht so.

edit 2:

 *Quote:*   

> Should be fixed in xorg-server-1.4-r2.

 

Werd -r2 mal ausprobieren, hoffentlich hilfts ..

Gruesse

Pot

----------

## AmonAmarth

wenn ich bei mir 

```
setxkbmap "de"
```

in der konsole abschicke ist das tastaturlayout provisorisch wieder hergestellt, nur wenn ich den xserver restarte ist die einstellung leider wieder weg. vielleicht hilft dir das auch in der übergangnszeit bis der bug behoben wurde.

mfg

----------

## pot

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> wenn ich bei mir 
> 
> ```
> setxkbmap "de"
> ```
> ...

 

Traumhaft, das hat gewirkt! Damit koennte (ähm nein, könnte  :Wink: ) ich sogar noch leben.

Warscheinlich ist einfach irgend ne config kaputt.

VIelen Dank

Pot

----------

## moortux

Guten Abend

Ich poste das nur zur Vollständigkeit, da mich dieser Thread weitergebracht hat und mir lange nicht mehr so ein zähes Problem untergekommen ist.

Ich hatte sowohl das Problem, dass Ctrl+Alt+Fx nicht funktionierte, als auch, dass Alt+Shift nicht von us Layout zu de Layout umschaltete.

Das Verhalten bessert sich, wenn ich in der xorg.conf 

```
Option "XkbLayout"  "us,de"
```

 auf 

```
Option "XkbLayout"  "de,us"
```

 ändere: Ctrl+Alt+Fx und Layoutänderung funktioniert wieder, aber ausgerechnet | und \ bleiben auf meiner us-Tastatur deutsch belegt. (wann braucht man schonmal ne pipe?.... Also keine akzeptable Lösung.)

Der Symlink hat bei mir nicht geholfen, jedoch das Emergen der Pakete, die im anderen Thread genannt waren.

Da ich nicht weiß, ob emerge die Reihenfolge der Pakete beibehält, sieht meine Befehlszeile jetzt vielleicht etwas seltsam aus, sie hat aber geholfen:

```
emerge -1 xkbcomp && emerge -1 xkeyboard-config && emerge -1 xorg-server && emerge -1 xf86-input-evdev
```

----------

## Max Steel

normalerweise sortiert portage das ganze nach den Dependencies

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> normalerweise sortiert portage das ganze nach den Dependencies

 

ja, aber nicht wenn du den befehl gesplittet angibst wie zb 

```
emerge foo ; emerge bar
```

 bzw 

```
emerge foo && emerge bar
```

die depedencies reihenfolge wird nur eingehalten wenn du  

```
emerge foo bar
```

 angibst

aber das ist ein anderes thema...  :Wink: 

----------

## moortux

Das ist wirklich ein anderes Thema  :Wink: 

Nachdem ich den ganzen Nachmittag bis in die Nacht hinein die Pakete immer wieder in verschiedenen Versionen gemerged hatte waren die Dependencies sowieso erledigt (und ich auch).

In dem englischsprachigen Forum wurde jedoch betont, dass die Pakete in genau dieser Reihenfolge installiert werden sollten. Deshalb habe ich die gesplittete Variante verwendet.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *moortux wrote:*   

> In dem englischsprachigen Forum wurde jedoch betont, dass die Pakete in genau dieser Reihenfolge installiert werden sollten. Deshalb habe ich die gesplittete Variante verwendet.

 

ok, das ist vielleicht noch ein heisser tipp! ich hab das bisher immer in einen kurz befehl a la emerge foo bar geknallt....ich werds mal probieren!

mfg

----------

## moortux

Oh, Du leidest also auch darunter.

Ich liste Dir nochmal meine installierten Versionen auf. Wenn es in der Konfiguration nicht funktioniert, weiss ich auch nicht weiter  :Sad: 

x11-apps/xkbcomp 1.0.3

x11-misc/xkeyboard-config 1.1

x11-base/xorg-server 1.3.0.0-r1

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev 1.1.5-r1

Viel Erfolg  :Very Happy: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

ok jetzt ist das problem bei mir acuh gelöst! 

ein weiterer übeltäter war auch noch das ich 

```
Option      "XkbLayout" "de_DE"
```

 in meiner xorg.conf stehen hatte

(das wurde in irgend einem lokalisierungs oder utf-8 howto beschrieben welches ich bei diesem problem nochmal zu rate gezogen habe)

nach einer änderung auf "de" ist jetzt wieder alles in butter!

mfg

----------

